# Gas Heater



## RustyShack (Aug 9, 2006)

i have a 32'x 28' with 7' ceiling. this space has some heat from main furnace in house but i would like to add a gas stove for more heat as i live down there. gas pipe connection already there. approx how many btu's do i need?
also, i would also like to know if vent-free stove is a good choice and if anyone can recommend a good product?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 9, 2006)

Never , ever ever ever .............

Do not use a vent free stove. there is no such thing.....

We would love for you to stay around . 

Carbon monoxide is a deadly killer that WILL build up in you home with these stoves. It has to be one of the dumbest inventions anyone has ever thought of.
Must have been a marketing guy. 

Let him stick his head in the oven. 
Any stove company can help with sizing the unit to your home. better yet get 3 stove companies advice.

Good luck. 

Can you tell I don't like ventless.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 9, 2006)

Well InspectorD
I don't want to rain on your parade but gas heat has come a long way in the last few years. Ventless logs and stoves work just fine and they have a sensor on them that shuts them down if the air goes funky. I have been using ventless gas logs for 8 or 10 years now and we are all still kickin'. If a person has apprehensions about it they can put up a carbon monoxide monitor/alarm.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 9, 2006)

InspectorD, you got something against carbon monoxide?


----------



## RustyShack (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for opinions. there is a web-site for   Rinnai.us/   ventless gas heaters and all seems ok,  but either way how many BTU's should i be looking for....


----------



## RustyShack (Aug 10, 2006)

i will do vent-free but please how many BTU's for this room? 5,000, 10,000  how many to be comfortable and not overpowering ????????


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Rusty:
If the room is well insulated and not on the NorthWest corner of the house I would think a 50,000 btu unit would work well. If the qualifications are not there it may take more like 80 to 100,000 btu. Like InspectorD said the dealers will be happy to size it for you. For economical operation it is best to stay on the low side, whereas the unit would run full time on the worse days and might even loose 2 to 5 degrees but would cycle on and off on milder days. Of course, your location probably gets more extreme cold days than I would ever imagine. Your best shot is, talk to the dealers.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 10, 2006)

I just do not trust the people that dont maintain their units. I also have come across a few folks that don't read or use the directions which say you need a fresh source of air.
What do you mean I need to keep the window cracked ....that lets in the cold air!!! Or the folks that dont clean...... 
Many times I have turned on the Ventless units only to see my CO detector go off the walls!! No unit is perfect....and I know everyone gets a new CO detector every 7 years, or even changes the batteries. Or when the power goes out and the sensors still don't work...take the chance? Hmmmmmmm........

So yea ...I dont like em.

Just get a vented unit. It should be a no brainer, they are easy to pipe now.....unless you like CO. 

Also like glennjanie said...get a new CO detector.


----------

